# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه ازادد و پیام نور

## ali.rainy

سلام اگر کسی شهریه ها رو می دونه بیاد بگه
اگر جایی خوندین یا منبع موثق هست بگید.
لطفا از روی حدس و گمان نگید

----------


## Jerjis

شهریه ثابت پیام نور 200 تومنه برای هر ترم تو مشهد البته نمیدونم بقیه جاها شاید تفاوت داشته باشه

----------


## Churchill

> شهریه ثابت پیام نور 200 تومنه برای هر ترم تو مشهد البته نمیدونم بقیه جاها شاید تفاوت داشته باشه


داداش چه موقع ثبت نام کردی ؟و اگه میشه مراحلش رو بگو

----------


## Jerjis

من تازه دیروز اوردم ولی چون نرسیدم به خاطر قوانین قدیمی که رو سایته زیاد رفتم 
مراحل ثبت نامش تو سایت نوشته 
اول اول ثبت نام از طریق سایته بعد حضوری یه سری مدارکم میخواد 
در ضمن من رفتم گفتن فعلا برنامه ای برای ظرفیت مازاد نداریم یعنی اگه تو انتخاب رشته نیاورده باشین چیزی باید برین علمی کاربردی یا آزاد یکم قیمتش زیاد میشه البته یکم نه خیلییی

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام 
شهریه برای هر رشته فرق داره ، شهریه تمام رشته ها مثل هم نیستن چه توی پیام نور چه توی آزاد
ولی شهریه دانشگاه پیام نور خیلی پایین هست نسبت به آزاد
شهریه ها دو نوع هست ، یک ثابت:که هر ترم این پول از زمان ثبت نامت تا پایان تحصیلت ثابت هست
برای پیام نور رو نمیدونم
برای آزاد بین 200 تا 500 هزارتومان
دوم شهریه متغییر هست که بستگی به نوع انتخاب واحدات داره
برای پیام نور نمیدونم اما دوستم مدیریت بازرگانی میخوانه ، شهریه اش میگه حداکثر 600 تومن میشه  ،ینی کل شهریه اش ها!
در صورتی که همین رشته توی آزاد حداقل یک میلیون و نیم میشه شهریه اش !
آزاد هم که دیگه مشخصه ، خیلی بیشتراز پیام نور هست
شما نگفتی چه رشته ای وگرنه بهت میشد گفت
نکته: دانشگاه پیام نور ، حضوری نیست ، اما دانشگاه آزاد تمام وقت و حضوری هست
یعنی پیام نور سر کلاس هم میتوانی نری و حتی ممکنه کلاس تشکیل نشه ، بهت جزوه معرفی کنن بری امتحان بدی ولی آزاد باید همیشه بری سر کلاس و تشکیل هم میشه و طبق قانونش(ک عمل هم نیمش هخخ) هر سه جلسه غیبت = حذف درس
در کل بخوام مثالی زده باشم
شهریه ی کل رشته ی عمران در دانشگاه پیام نور ، حداکثر 1 میلیون تومان و در دانشگاه ازاد حداکثر 4 میلیون تومان ( در مقطع کارشناسی)
حداقل هم در پیام نور 500 هزارتومان ، در آزاد 1 میلیون تومان

----------


## Zealous

> من تازه دیروز اوردم ولی چون نرسیدم به خاطر قوانین قدیمی که رو سایته زیاد رفتم 
> مراحل ثبت نامش تو سایت نوشته 
> اول اول ثبت نام از طریق سایته بعد حضوری یه سری مدارکم میخواد 
> در ضمن من رفتم گفتن فعلا برنامه ای برای ظرفیت مازاد نداریم یعنی اگه تو انتخاب رشته نیاورده باشین چیزی باید برین علمی کاربردی یا آزاد یکم قیمتش زیاد میشه البته یکم نه خیلییی


مازاد آزاد منظورتون بود  مگه نه؟

----------


## Zealous

هنوز توی سایت پیام نور نرخ جدید زده نشده اما توی سایت هیوا جدول شهریه هست.

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام اگر کسی شهریه ها رو می دونه بیاد بگه
> اگر جایی خوندین یا منبع موثق هست بگید.
> لطفا از روی حدس و گمان نگید





> شهریه ثابت پیام نور 200 تومنه برای هر ترم تو مشهد البته نمیدونم بقیه جاها شاید تفاوت داشته باشه


هم راست رفتم خود دانشگاه پیام نور مشهد
یه آقای مهربون گفتش : همین ثابت 200 تومن :: با واحدا بین 400 تا 700 در میاد
غیرانتفاعی هم پرسیده بودم گفت یک میلیون و 300 میشه (فک کنم آزاد یه چی همین حدود در بیاد)
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Jerjis

نه مازاد پیام نور

----------


## Jerjis

> هم راست رفتم خود دانشگاه پیام نور مشهد
> یه آقای مهربون گفتش : همین ثابت 200 تومن :: با واحدا بین 400 تا 700 در میاد
> غیرانتفاعی هم پرسیده بودم گفت یک میلیون و 300 میشه (فک کنم آزاد یه چی همین حدود در بیاد)



خب شما اگه بخوای وایستی برا کنکور بعد فقط دو ترم میدی اونمابت دیگه رشته ها هم همه قیمتای ثابتشون یکیه یعنی کلا ۴۰۰ که پارسال میشد ۳۰۰

----------

